# Mission Impossible: Rogue Nation - Featurette zu den Stunts



## FlorianStangl (23. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mission Impossible: Rogue Nation - Featurette zu den Stunts* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Mission Impossible: Rogue Nation - Featurette zu den Stunts


----------



## Odin333 (23. Juli 2015)

Was macht denn Wheatley bei Mission Impossible?


----------



## Fintioned (4. August 2015)

wer macht Heutzutage noch seine eigenen Stunz noch selber, das sind nicht viele ,hut ab


----------

